# Quick introduction!



## marshmallowskin (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello everybody!
  My name's Sarah I'm 35 and I'm from Rome in Italy. I'm so excited to be here finally and have no idea why I've been waiting so long before joining. Maybe it's just because I'm a bit shy even over the internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I've always had a passion for make up but sometimes I can get a bit lazy about it... I'm sure I'll get loads of amazing inputs from this lovely place
  That's it beautiful people, have a wonderful day


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 23, 2015)

Welcome Sarah! I'm glad you decided to join!


----------



## marshmallowskin (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks lovely


----------

